# Fresh Water Clams In P Tank?



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

Has anyone had clams in their fish tank. They would help with keeping the water clean and would probably look pretty cool in there. Anyone done this?


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

I "knew" a girl who had clams. It wasn't pretty at all.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

havent tried it. seems feasible but really anything you put in with p's should be considered food unless it posses a threat to the P's like another aggressive fish or something. but the idea of them keeping the water clean should not be the reason for trying this. a properly cycled tank that is setup and cared for correctly is all that is needed to keep a tank clean.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

they do tend to burrow in gravel/sand and would definately do well in a sump or fuge of the tank... I would try one as it may go unoticed since he doesnt typically filet clams...


----------



## tomheli (Sep 28, 2008)

[i got two last week from that fish place $6 a piece for my 120g p tank[sharktooth clam] seems like a big snail to me , they pretty much stay

under the sand not real good tank cleaners as they need a clean tank to survive as they move a hellava lot of h2o through there body but they do move around sometimes thats how you know there alive





















tomheli said:


> [i got two last week from that fish place $6 a piece for my 120g p tank[sharktooth clam] seems like a big snail to me , they pretty much stay
> 
> under the sand not real good tank cleaners as they need a clean tank to survive as they move a hellava lot of h2o through there body but they do move around sometimes thats how you know there alive


[/quote]

got a rare blue snail also he works his ass off to keep tank clean


----------



## tomheli (Sep 28, 2008)

tomheli said:


> [i got two last week from that fish place $6 a piece for my 120g p tank[sharktooth clam] seems like a big snail to me , they pretty much stay
> 
> under the sand not real good tank cleaners as they need a clean tank to survive as they move a hellava lot of h2o through there body but they do move around sometimes thats how you know there alive


[/quote]

got a rare blue snail also he works his ass off to keep tank clean
[/quote]


----------



## tomheli (Sep 28, 2008)

tomheli said:


> [i got two last week from that fish place $6 a piece for my 120g p tank[sharktooth clam] seems like a big snail to me , they pretty much stay
> 
> under the sand not real good tank cleaners as they need a clean tank to survive as they move a hellava lot of h2o through there body but they do move around sometimes thats how you know there alive


[/quote]

got a rare blue snail also he works his ass off to keep tank clean
[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]

sorry if i screewed this post up still trying to learn how to do this


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

ummm







wolf fish with reds... one question. why?...


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

AS fan said:


> ummm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second that.....why?


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

Someones going to die soon.


----------



## tomheli (Sep 28, 2008)

RedSoxfan said:


> Someones going to die soon. that is what i thought looked like to me they were not getting along all the time pushing each other around so i gave the wolf his own big tank turned pale would not eat or move at all seemed like he was half dead was always a great eater so i said to hell with him put him back in p tank came right back to life swam right up with the p s started eating again got his color back pushed a few ps out of the way and been with them for years who knew i think he thinks he is a piranha or at least one of the gang never seen a bite mark on any body oh i also keep everybody well fed i think that is the key


why not there just fish what were they going to do anyway?


----------



## tomheli (Sep 28, 2008)

these fish might outlive me the wolf is a very bad fish he can hold his own when i put my hand in the tank the ps go the other way the wolf comes over to see whats for dinner once bit the gravel vac i dont take my eyes off him for a second very dangerous fish very fast when i show someone how he eats a smelt they dont even see it he flips around and its gone this fish demands respect`


----------

